# tecumseh short block



## feddog1977 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just recently restored a 1966 Sears Custom 6 lawn tractor, blew the engine 2 hours out, :freak: Anyway I came across a Tec SBH 6154B short block with the 1" crankshaft, I cant use my cast iron internal magnet flywheel and points set up because the new crank wont accept the breaker cam, crank is too large in diameter for the cam, so I am going to have to go with external electronic ignition and external magnet flywheel, I was wanting to know what this shortblock cross references with the tec. long block, is it maybe an HH60, H-70? etc???? If I could find this out, then I could purchase the correct coil and flywheel, and help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks guys, Mike


----------

